# Wired a 120mm Case Fan to the Heat Sink



## Johnny Tremaine (Jul 23, 2009)

I have the best computer chair ever produced. It's big and comfortable and it pivots.

Last week, I shifted all my weight to one side, then pushed-off with the opposite foot and pivoted quickly to the right in order to grab something off the desk and 

Ka-BLAM ! The tower fell over and hit the carpet hard.

The side of the case was off, as usual. I have about 5 different HD's going on & off system each day. A stray wire must have gotten pulled into the CPU HSF, because as I looked down, I noticed that the CPU fan propeller was laying on the floor, outide of the case. Stupid wire.

It ran at about 55 C without the fan blades spinning, but I needed to do some data recovery (which jacks the temperature up) and it was Sunday and no computer shops were open. And the m/b is a socket 939 with the 2-screw mounting system, which (I've since discovered) are rare and hard to find off-line.

So, digging through the big box of assorted computer junk, I find an Antec 120 mm case fan, and a piece of 4-wire telephone cable. Click-click-click, the armature in my head started waving around doing numerous read-write operations, until I had the video of what the solution looks like.

So, I take the telephone cable, and peel the individual wires out, and use them to tie the case fan to the top of the Zalman HSF. Get the fan wired-up, connect the power to a spare power cable and fire up the beast.

It's been running at 43C for about a week now, and I'm considering leaving it like this indefinately. I'll post some photos of this "mod" maybe tomorrow.

Comical. Highly hilarious, this case-fan cooled CPU.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hehehehehe.... Necessity isn't the 'Mother of Invention', disaster is... :grin:


----------

